# The Milk Vein~



## Bonny (Mar 13, 2013)

I hear breeders talk about the Milk Vein....Seems many have different opinions on where it is. And do they even exist?!

IF you have pictures and information on this mysterious subject please share!

Opps forgot to add WHY this subject has come up....a couple of days ago when Dreams udder really started to develop in the back I noticed that she has this *vein* running down into her udder, the other side didnt have one, then tonight when I went out to feed and check it has appeared on the other side....

I am going to include a pic...to point at what I mean






here it is on the right side top of udder

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/Dream%20x%20Riot%202013%20foal/3-11-1310pm007_zps8bd71f18.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4

and this evening its is starting on the same place on the left top....

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/Dream%20x%20Riot%202013%20foal/3-13-13-am013_zpse5220ff8.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## cassie (Mar 13, 2013)

wow nice boobies she has going there lol. won't be long! 

I know that some mares have it more present then others... my mare had something that I thought was milk veins as I thought she was pregnant... but it turns out she wasn't so I guess they weren't lol.

My other mare who was pregnant didn't have any at all... maybe its to do with the way the bag up? if they are mares that bag up quickly maybe they get them more then ones that take longer to build their udder?

would be interesting to do a survey on it





cool topic!

p.s do you have your cams set up yet?


----------



## Bonny (Mar 13, 2013)

I do have my cam up, I posted the new link... here it is





http://www.mysticrockminis.com/LiveCams.html

I am also curious as to what others have noticed about them...I would like to know if thats what I am looking at or not!


----------



## countrymini (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm keen to know what they are too


----------



## Bonny (Mar 14, 2013)

Thank yu so much for that link! I will be reading....


----------

